# What a transformation!



## AB1989 (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anybody remember this bloke? Used to be in blazin squad and then onto load of shows like celeb big brother etc. Saw it in my girlfriends magazine not long ago..dont have a clue why I was reading it before you all ask!

Before : 

After : 

Not a bad effort!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Done well to be fair.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

he is in cracking nick. kept his bodyfat low through out his transformation. ive seen a few pics of him at various stages. well done to him.


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw his transformation after about a year, was good. Nothing like that tho. Think his been at it about 2-3 years now, nice that he has stuck at it.

Used to hate him too, all the young girls used to fancy him when he small. Never saw why. Not jealous obviously.


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Amazing transformation - what do you reckon he has taken to help achieve that???


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Carboy said:


> Amazing transformation - what do you reckon he has taken to help achieve that???


um, maybe really hard work and a good diet?

perhaps other stuff too, but credit where it's due.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What wouldnt most of us give eh, well done to the lad


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

IMO it doesn't matter what he has taken to help, it's him that has worked at it for years and earnt it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats some good going in just a few years


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought it must have been a photoshop at first, fair play!!!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Brilliant Transformation, no matter what people think of him.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

He is in fantastic nick! And i'll tell you all a story about Blazing Squad from years ago... some of you won't believe as it sounds extremely farfetched, basically me and some of my friends have been threatened by the 'Blazing Squad' here's how it happened.... A girl that used to knock about with us, proper slut was an actor and she was proper up her self, she used to travel to london quite a bit with the acting stuff and eventually thought she was too good to hang about in our group (her parents stopped her) there were like 80 of us all from the same town that hung about in a big group when we were teens, and used to go to this parks to get pi55ed etc, anyway she stopped coming out and everyone was calling her a sellout, some of the people in the group would shout 'slag' etc whenever we seen her. Anyway while she was down in london she had met these Blazing Squad goons and she was dating one of them... they phoned us up, we were sat in some garage that was kitted out with couches etc and i remember having an argument with blazing squad on loudspeaker... funny funny sh!t. Needless to say when they said they would come down to manchester to fcuk us all up, they didn't.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> He is in fantastic nick! And i'll tell you all a story about Blazing Squad from years ago... some of you won't believe as it sounds extremely farfetched, basically me and some of my friends have been threatened by the 'Blazing Squad' here's how it happened.... A girl that used to knock about with us, proper slut was an actor and she was proper up her self, she used to travel to london quite a bit with the acting stuff and eventually thought she was too good to hang about in our group (her parents stopped her) there were like 80 of us all from the same town that hung about in a big group when we were teens, and used to go to this parks to get pi55ed etc, anyway she stopped coming out and everyone was calling her a sellout, some of the people in the group would shout 'slag' etc whenever we seen her. Anyway while she was down in london she had met these Blazing Squad goons and she was dating one of them... they phoned us up, we were sat in some garage that was kitted out with couches etc and i remember having an argument with blazing squad on loudspeaker... funny funny sh!t. Needless to say when they said they would come down to manchester to fcuk us all up, they didn't.


hahahahahah boss that!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you like hanging around in parks shouting slágs at girls raptor?

i always wondered how you pulled so many, wouldn't have guessed that method would work though


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Boss Boss?!?! you are most certainly scouse lol, that's all my flaming ex used to say


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> you like hanging around in parks shouting slágs at girls raptor?
> 
> i always wondered how you pulled so many, wouldn't have guessed that method would work though


Mate this was probably about 9 years ago, and lol there used to be wasted girls EVERYWHERE i always look back and think if i knew then what i know now i could of took massive advantage, i did ok even as a rookie but wasn't as confident, could of mopped up if i knew how


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Mate this was probably about 9 years ago, and lol there used to be wasted girls EVERYWHERE i always look back and think if i knew then what i know now i could of took massive advantage, i did ok even as a rookie but wasn't as confident, could of mopped up if i knew how


sounds like you're leading a better life now tbh mate

hanging around in parks, shouting like a yob and having arguments over the phone that lead to nothing doesn't sound like the high life.

and now you're training and boning quality poontang.

you sir, have bettered yourself.

shame i can't see a lot of the kids that hang about on corners doing it.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Amazing transformation although his head looks photoshoped on lol


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Fair play, I'm jealous as I certainly haven't achieved that in three years


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

@ Hamster... Lol bear in mind i was only 15 back then, in north manchester and that age all there was to do was drink cider on parks tbh... and they wonder why things are getting bad, there is fcuk all else to do tbh, and yeah im glad i got out of them circles, most of my old mates are up to the same old sh!t.. although some of them grew up and i keep in contact with them


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> @ Hamster... Lol bear in mind i was only 15 back then, in north manchester and that age all there was to do was drink cider on parks tbh... and they wonder why things are getting bad, there is fcuk all else to do tbh, and yeah im glad i got out of them circles, most of my old mates are up to the same old sh!t.. although some of them grew up and i keep in contact with them


I'm going back to it fu*k it !!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

welshman said:


> Fair play, I'm jealous as I certainly haven't achieved that in three years


Same here


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Fair play to the little scrote! Looks good in the second pic for sure, lighting etc certainly helps but credit where credit is due..

Damn good transformation..

Almost as good as this  :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Biz scrapes his self esteem off the floor

I was feeling good about myself before I clicked on this thread


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I'm going back to it fu*k it !!


Lol i'll meet you at Bury market at night time when its closed for a drink and a bong 

We used to go there too, was a buzz at the time


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice nice


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DB said:


> Fair play to the little scrote! Looks good in the second pic for sure, lighting etc certainly helps but credit where credit is due..
> 
> Damn good transformation..
> 
> Almost as good as this  :lol:


Awesome transformation, you been on that Norateen? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

Fair play to the kid. But tbh he doesnt work like most people have to, id like to think he has a few bob tucked away to buy the finest of sups, and buy food with out worrying if he can afford his council tax.

All in all hes done well but if i there are a few factours in his life which make a body like that more attainable in a short time.

If i didnt have to work and could eat sleep and **** bodybuilding i think id be further down the line than i am now.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> @ Hamster... Lol bear in mind i was only 15 back then, in north manchester and that age all there was to do was drink cider on parks tbh... and they wonder why things are getting bad, *there is fcuk all else to do tbh*, and yeah im glad i got out of them circles, most of my old mates are up to the same old sh!t.. although some of them grew up and i keep in contact with them


i've heard people say this a lot, and i always disagree (not digging you out personally by the way)

there are things to do if these kids look, or they can play football (in a park, doesn't need to cost owt), or any number of sports, the amount these little scamps spend on **** and bacardi breezers and to drink in the parks they could use to go swimming, ice skating, the list goes on.

or there's skateboarding/bmx if they're of that sub-culture, me and my mates used to make our own ramps and stuff, before they started to build more skateparks

but just sitting around drinking/smoking/spitting/swearing making old people feel intimidated is just lame IMO.

as i say, not digging you out, but saying there's nothing to do is a copout i reckon, a lot of kids just don't have the imagination.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pics DB, and i saw you in person at the cheddar cheese pub, you defo look better in a white t-shirt these days

had to pick my jaw up off the floor, and make an excuse to the missus, and make out i was looking at zara instead!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i've heard people say this a lot, and i always disagree (not digging you out personally by the way)
> 
> there are things to do if these kids look, or they can play football (in a park, doesn't need to cost owt), or any number of sports, the amount these little scamps spend on **** and bacardi breezers and to drink in the parks they could use to go swimming, ice skating, the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right there is a lot more to do, but the kids need to be guided as they will never find it out for themselves... i suppose they just do what everyone else does around them etc


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> i've heard people say this a lot, and i always disagree (not digging you out personally by the way)
> 
> there are things to do if these kids look, or they can play football (in a park, doesn't need to cost owt), or any number of sports, the amount these little scamps spend on **** and bacardi breezers and to drink in the parks they could use to go swimming, ice skating, the list goes on.
> 
> ...


Agree with this. Also, when I was 15 there, was this thing called school. That kept me occupied. I think it still exists?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah you're right there is a lot more to do, but *the kids need to be guided as they will never find it out for themselves*... i suppose they just do what everyone else does around them etc


sad but true.

anyway, back on track, that blazin squad lad looks awesome, gear or no gear


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> sad but true.
> 
> anyway, back on track, that blazin squad lad looks awesome, gear or no gear


definately "assisted" but not taking anything away frm him, thats a massive achievement pure dedication and hard work there


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> um, maybe really hard work and a good diet?
> 
> perhaps other stuff too, but credit where it's due.


I agree - just wondered whether people could guess what cycles he might have been on to achieve that - looks like he has put on a serious **** load of muscle!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

What is the time frame between beginning to end


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i know i've moaned about this before, and at the risk of being a bore...

when someone posts a pic of someone who has a good/large physique, why does someone always have to mention gear within a few posts?

i know it doesn't happen with pro bodybuilders, cos it's a given, but anyone else who's a celeb and looks impressive gets their methods called into question, and it's immature, is it not?

if i was that lad (kenzie is it?) and i saw this thread, i'd feel píssed that people were thinking about gear when they see my body, and not 'he must train hard'

cheers, rant over.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

From what ppl are saying, a few years.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

incidentally, you could do exactly the same cycles as the fella in question, and not look like him

in fact, you could eat/cycle/train the same too, and not look like him, cos you're not him, everyone has a different anatomical make up


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i know i've moaned about this before, and at the risk of being a bore...
> 
> when someone posts a pic of someone who has a good/large physique, why does someone always have to mention gear within a few posts?
> 
> ...


Because it makes them feel better about themselves


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

nearly everyone I know who's ripped and over 170-180lbs juices.

so to assume this guy juices doesn't mean you're jealous, just going by past experiences


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

But why is gear the first thing that's crosses your mind rather than hard work and diet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tbf most ppl on here who mentioned gear all said positive things, its just the obvious question - getting big quickly and juicing go hand in hand. If you see a mutant sized beast you dont look at them and say "ooh i bet he has 5 to 6 balanced macronutrient meals a day and trains to failure"


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> But why is gear the first thing that's crosses your mind rather than hard work and diet


no matter how much gear he took, hard work and diet are a given to look like that.

the only thing thats questionable is whether he juiced. so makes sense to ask the question.

he obviously didn't get that way sittin on a couch eating mickyds and injecting "steds"


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

His training and diet are obviously better than his musical skills.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Tbh the first thing that crossed my mind was GEAR

If I'm honest with myself it's because I'm justifying someone else superior results to make me feel better about mine

Is it right NO


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Tbh the first thing that crossed my mind was GEAR
> 
> If I'm honest with myself it's because I'm justifying someone else superior results to make me feel better about mine
> 
> Is it right NO


You look bigger in your avi, a bit of a stricter diet and you could be that lean no?

Getting lean is really just about controlling what goes in your mouth...as tough as that can be (and i got fat in the last year i know exactly how tough it is lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

getting lean is the hard part of this game, i always struggle to be lean i yoyo like kerry katona lol,


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

What's wrong with thinking gear as soon as you see the pic,i know i did.

Yeah,he looks great,there was a thread on him about a year back when he had a more Menshealth look so obviously he's taken it a step up.

Fair play to the lad though,he has nailed it:thumb:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ALR said:


> You look bigger in your avi, a bit of a stricter diet and you could be that lean no?
> 
> Getting lean is really just about controlling what goes in your mouth...as tough as that can be (and i got fat in the last year i know exactly how tough it is lol)


Thanks but it's about personal perception

if you don't feel as good about your progression in comparison to someone elses, first thing to do is to look for excuses rather than admit someone being better or working harder than you

Especially if you feel like you're giving it 100%


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hamsternuts said:


> incidentally, you could do exactly the same cycles as the fella in question, and not look like him
> 
> in fact, you could eat/cycle/train the same too, and not look like him, cos you're not him, everyone has a different anatomical make up


i cant rep you again yet but this is a statement that too many cany comprehend


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> you like hanging around in parks shouting slágs at girls raptor?
> 
> i always wondered how you pulled so many, wouldn't have guessed that method would work though


Lmao, get pi55ed in the park lykk didn't iiii.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i've heard people say this a lot, and i always disagree (not digging you out personally by the way)
> 
> *there are things to do if these kids look, or they can play football (in a park, doesn't need to cost owt), or any number of sports, the amount these little scamps spend on **** and bacardi breezers and to drink in the parks they could use to go swimming, ice skating, the list goes on.*
> 
> ...


none of that will get you sluts lol and tbh id rather be drinking smoking and with girls and playing football anyday.

altho tbh atm id rather do none of them lol


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i know i've moaned about this before, and at the risk of being a bore...
> 
> when someone posts a pic of someone who has a good/large physique, why does someone always have to mention gear within a few posts?
> 
> ...


alot of guys ino dont train hard nore do they care too :lol:

grams of gear a week , easy peasy


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I never got p1ssed in the park as a kid


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nc007 said:


> alot of guys ino dont train hard nore do they care too :lol:
> 
> grams of gear a week , easy peasy


Your awesome !!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

He looks great.

Read few of your comments bizzle and you look like you carrying loads of mass on your frame. If you dieted down I'm sure you would look as good as him dude :0)


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Bambi said:


> I never got p1ssed in the park as a kid


by the looks of things youve still got a chance


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bambi said:


> I never got p1ssed in the park as a kid


Me neither !

Mind you l can count on one hand the times have got pi**ed coz l dont actually drink !!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

he in good shape


----------



## English_Muscle (Jun 29, 2009)

Until you post a pic that shows more than your 15yr old chubby face nc007, he's still bigger than you mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

English_Muscle said:


> Until you post a pic that shows more than your 15yr old chubby face nc007, he's still bigger than you mate


Hey he's nc's got the biggest chin on the forum, show some respect !!


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> But why is gear the first thing that's crosses your mind rather than hard work and diet


I think it's physical size. It would be near impossible to achieve it naturally in that time frame.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

English_Muscle said:


> Until you post a pic that shows more than your 15yr old chubby face nc007, he's still bigger than you mate


course he is son :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kgb said:


> I think it's physical size. It would be near impossible to achieve it naturally in that time frame.


AND we know the signs TBH not being cynical because as the grown ups on here respect it regardless.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> AND we know the signs TBH not being cynical because as the grown ups on here respect it regardless.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

kgb said:


> I think it's physical size. It would be near impossible to achieve it naturally in that time frame.


Agree with this and what Gemilky says.

We are on a bbing forum so whats wrong with discussing whether he is assisted or not.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He's on dat dere Celltech.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

indeed


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What happened to the two girls b1tching at each other?

Posts deleted? :confused1:


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> What happened to the two girls b1tching at each other?
> 
> Posts deleted? :confused1:


Girls fighting? Here?

Damn, Always miss the stuff that seems exciting.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> What happened to the two girls b1tching at each other?
> 
> Posts deleted? :confused1:


Yeah just realised that myself...

he'll be away booooooooming someone else's thread now...


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

He went in, looking good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

this is waht makes me laugh, there was a thread on him before and he got slated.

is he doing gear? who cares, so are half of this forum and probably doing more, and still dont look like him.

another one i remember reading, was someone post 'he has probably got the best personal trainers'

lmfao


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> this is waht makes me laugh, there was a thread on him before and he got slated.
> 
> is he doing gear? who cares, so are half of this forum and probably doing more, and still dont look like him.
> 
> ...


PMSL i was waiting for that yesterday, girls always say that though: girl: "Oh look at megan fox, she's so slim i wish i had her money" me: "why on earth do you need money to be slim?" girl: "because thats how they do it, they have the best food and a personal trainer!" me: "no they just eat well and train, simple"

And russ someone did say that yesterday about having money for supps, to a certain extent its true but isn't the do all and end all


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> PMSL i was waiting for that yesterday, girls always say that though: girl: "Oh look at megan fox, she's so slim i wish i had her money" me: "why on earth do you need money to be slim?" girl: "because thats how they do it, they have the best food and a personal trainer!" me: "no they just eat well and train, simple"
> 
> And russ someone did say that yesterday about having money for supps, to a certain extent its true but isn't the do all and end all


the personal trainer comment made me laugh because effectivly what they were saying was ' the advice we get on here is sh1t compared to what he must be getting' lol

as for the supps, yeah id agree to a certain extent but you can pick up stuff so cheaply these days.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks in good shape, but don't underestimate the difference a pump and some clever lighting can make. Have a friend in FB who is natural, good shape, but a few arty model photos like that and the physique takes on a whole different light!

Has done very well for himself though, kudos.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> but don't underestimate the difference* a pump *and some clever lighting can make.


His package isn't even that big if you ask me.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Amazing what a pile of gear and food can do


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

im jealous of him


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks Awesome!! Respect. Id like to have a proper proffesional pic like that to see how much better you can look


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

there was a good thread about this some time ago, here you go http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/85269-kenzies-blazin-squad-training-programme.html


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Meet this guy working on the door last night, and I can honestly say what a nice guy he is

I mentioned the word steroid and he had a big smile on his face lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

he's done fantastic.. never knew he had it in him, he was noticably skinny and looked weak when I last saw him on tv. Just the motivation I needed to step it up.. well done to him. Good post!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Meet this guy working on the door last night, and I can honestly say what a nice guy he is
> 
> I mentioned the word steroid and he had a big smile on his face lol


Would you care to expand on that mate?

Did you have a convo with him about it?

Or was that it, either way hes lookin good to me.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> Meet this guy working on the door last night, and I can honestly say what a nice guy he is
> 
> *I mentioned the word steroid and he had a big smile on his face lol*


Good man  and good on him hes done seriously well and put the effort in. :thumbup1:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Good man  and good on him hes done seriously well and put the effort in. :thumbup1:


Yes he has, he looked in great shape


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bit disappointed britbb hasnt jumped in this thread telling us that he looks better than 90% of the forum and that bodybuilders make up about 1% of this forum. this place has changed


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Paulieb said:


> Meet this guy working on the door last night, and I can honestly say what a nice guy he is
> 
> I mentioned the word steroid and he had a big smile on his face lol


He could have juiced his t!ts for me he looks in absolute cracking condition.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

thaiman said:


> im jealous of him


Lol snap that was the first that sprang to mind after seeing the photos! And honestly I don't see what the whole "juice" thing has to do with it the guy has GRAFTED however you look at it.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Looks in good shape, but don't underestimate the difference a pump and some clever lighting can make. Have a friend in FB who is natural, good shape, but a few arty model photos like that and the physique takes on a whole different light!
> 
> Has done very well for himself though, kudos.


Very true, and having very low bf levels, makes you look a lot bigger than you are.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

austin84 said:


> Lol snap that was the first that sprang to mind after seeing the photos! And honestly I don't see what the whole "juice" thing has to do with it the guy has GRAFTED however you look at it.


your dead right mate, Juice or no Juice you have got to work hard to look like this


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> bit disappointed britbb hasnt jumped in this thread telling us that he looks better than 90% of the forum and that bodybuilders make up about 1% of this forum. this place has changed


Ha ha, so true.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

He was doing Jodie Marsh at one time.....he used to meet her at the crossroads...crossroads...crossroads


----------

